

WizzyWig - Update your website. Code-free. - benackles
http://wizzywig.io/

======
calbear81
Nice, just saw the email go out about Wizzywig making it into the new
YCombinator class!

LAUNCH has a new hackathon in early November, expect the Watchtower team to be
there.

------
slosh
Saw this @ launch hackathon. They worked way smarter than everyone else and
built a great product. They're OG

------
asadlionpk
the wig logo animation is nice, but you need to cancel the animation queue
because if I moveover for a few times the wig goes crazy.

~~~
colinm
Aaah, _wig_.

Need more coffee.

